# Midlands/south Wales cruise 27thApril. Elan Valley. Join us!



## TT4PJ

Posted: Sun Mar 16, 2008 12:18 PM Post subject: Midlands/south Wales cruise 27thApril. Elan Valley. Join us! 
Hiya All, 
For some time now. Mark aka Conlechi and myself have sent many e-mails, photo's etc of each others cruises, that have coincided on the same day on three occasions. We have also discussed about a get together in mid Wales so as to be fair for all. 
So, after a few more e-mails and a couple of phone calls, thoughts have come together with what we hope will be a cracking day out. 
I used to spend many days out on the mountain road's around the Elan Valley and can promise you that the views are second to none. 
They have also built a visitor center which we intend to make as our first group get together. It has a good car park and a cafe for morning coffee. 
Then it is on to the mountain road to Devil's Bridge were a very nice hotel has been found that caters for odd balls such as ourselves. 
After lunch it is planed to head south on the B4343 to Tregaron then west over the Abergwesyn pass. 
The final route from Devil's Bridge to our finishing point will be finalised over the next couple of weeks. But we hope that if you look at your maps of the roads, check out the links to the visitor center and the planed lunch venue, it will take your fancy. 
I have spoken to the Hotel and they can either reserve the Yellow room for our private lunch or we can use the main dining room..

http://www.elanvalley.org.uk/visiting-e ... or-centre/

http://www.thehafodhotel.co.uk/ 
PS. Check out the large groups section on the hotel website.

Edit on Sunday 16th March:- 
Hi all, 
Here are a few photo's of what you can expect to see and have found a great place to finish were we can have tea, coffee and cakes if you fancy one. 
I have spoken to the owners of Builth Wells golf club and they are looking forward to welcoming us for late afternoon refreshments in their clubhouse. Looks a very nice place as you can see from the last photo. 
We will PM everybody in a couple of weeks time with the final roadmap/times etc. 
The way the cruise has been planed for the finish time should have everybody home by around 6pm. Latest. 
Just right to sit down with a glass of something and post up some pics! 





































TT4PJ and JJ 
Conlechi 
MattyR and Michelle 
ttjay 
Janitor (maybe) 
Hark and Clare
ttsteve 
Major Problem and Lorraine
WAZ-TT (maybe) 
Dogsoldier20 and Helen
Roadhog 
DAZTTC and brother in law Gareth 
Kegman and Gaynor
Audashi and Ruth 
Southjj and Rachel 
Droo and Kelly 
Purdie Chris and Steve 
A3DFU 
John-H 
Oldgit and lynne
Graham225 and brother in law Paul
Rhod_TT (probably)
Shurcomb and brother Derek
O5prey and our first Jr cruiser Sion
col821 and Claire


----------



## conlechi

As Phill as said above , 
this should be a great day out and we are hoping to get *TT's from all areas* to join us 8)

*Keep the 27th April Free *

There will be a couple of cruises from different areas to the meet point , will update as the event gets closer 

Looking forward to seeing everyone there , cruises from all areas welcome :roll:

Mark


----------



## mattyR

Hi Phil

Mark has mentioned this to me over the last few days and i'm glad to see it up and running!!

I'll be the first to confirm...i'll be there!!

Matt


----------



## ttjay

I will be 2nd to confirm then :lol:


----------



## Janitor

Ooo, could well be very tempted  Had a stunning drive through there with the PH Lotus chaps in Oct '06 - it was bloody foggy though and didn't see much, but what we did see was stunning and it was without doubt the best days driving I've ever had [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Go on Janitor , you know you want to :wink:

Mark


----------



## Hark

Put me down will have to finalise when checked with her in doors but should be fine.

Is ace cafe the week after this or 2 weeks after? That could be interesting explaining :?


----------



## conlechi

Hark said:


> Put me down will have to finalise when checked with her in doors but should be fine.
> 
> Is ace cafe the week after this or 2 weeks after? That could be interesting explaining :?


Nice one Matt 8)

Ace is on the 9th May

Mark


----------



## coTTsie

i'll see what i can do phil :wink:


----------



## ttsteve

Include me in.

Steve


----------



## brittan

Could well be up for this. A bit far off yet to know if that work thing will intervene.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya TTsteve and VicTT,
Welcome aboard and look forward to seeing you both.


----------



## Hark

Phil when we meet up I'm parking behind you this time.... That ok? :wink:

Anyone else local to us for the convoy?


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya Matt,
I am never ever going to live that down am I?
Thing is, every time I drive past the end of that road. I look at it and cringe.
Please forgive me.


----------



## Major Problem

All things being well with work, count me in! 

As my brother & sis-in-law live not far from Devil's Bridge I can kill two birds with one stone and visit them.


----------



## conlechi

Major Problem said:


> All things being well with work, count me in!
> 
> As my brother & sis-in-law live not far from Devil's Bridge I can kill two birds with one stone and visit them.


Nice one 

Mark


----------



## DROMENGRO

Will do my best, mad missed the Gower meet - 2 mins from me !!!! Work gets in the way of most things :evil: 
So a provisional yes from me :?:

I wont be there,..............guess not to keen to meet some members :?


----------



## WAZ-TT

Hi Mark,
I may be up for this also. But can you put a link up with a highlighted route. My welsh is not that great....


----------



## conlechi

WAZ-TT said:


> Hi Mark,
> I may be up for this also. But can you put a link up with a highlighted route. My welsh is not that great....


 No Problem Was , will be great if you can join us 8)

We will be travelling up together all going well

try this http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Lla ... e=UTF8&z=9

Mark


----------



## dogsoldier20

Count me in for this one, Should be a good day out. 8)

Rhys.


----------



## Roadhog

Hi Phill /Mark,

could you put me down as a Poss !! please 

will be more posative,a bit nearer the time.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## ttjay

Looking Good So Far Guys

This Could Turn Out to be a Massive Meet 8)


----------



## DAZTTC

Hi all not been to a meet for a long time will try and make this one.
You can put me as a may be.

DAZ


----------



## Kegman

Yep im in too,,,hopefuly the kit will be fitted by then


----------



## southTT

sounds good,quite fancy it


----------



## southTT

sounds good,quite fancy it


----------



## conlechi

Great stuff guys 

Looks like its going to be quite a big one 8)

Mark


----------



## Droo

Hark said:


> Anyone else local to us for the convoy?


Sounds like fun so i'm a maybe, will no closer to the time
Sure there was more for birmingham.
????? :wink:


----------



## conlechi

Droo said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else local to us for the convoy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun so i'm a maybe, will no closer to the time
> Sure there was more for birmingham.
> ????? :wink:
Click to expand...

 Yep , come on you midlanders 

you don't want to be over run with us Welshies do you   :wink:

Mark


----------



## conlechi

Droo said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else local to us for the convoy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun so i'm a maybe, will no closer to the time
> Sure there was more for birmingham.
> ????? :wink:
Click to expand...

 Yep , come on you Midlanders 

you don't want to be over run with us Welshies do you   :wink:

Mark


----------



## purdie

Count us in to :lol:

Chris & Steve Newbees


----------



## conlechi

Nice one purdie 

I am sure Phill will be along to update the first post soon 

Mark


----------



## conlechi

11 definates so far 

come on you mabee's you know you want to :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## mattyR

Drove some of the roads we'll be using today....superb!!

Matt


----------



## A3DFU

conlechi said:


> come on you mabee's you know you want to :roll: :wink:
> 
> Mark


A tiny maybee here 8)


----------



## audashi

Count me in on this one. Cheers Ash.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya Ash,
Just a thankyou to you for coming along with the cruise. we are a good bunch and I am sure we are all looking forward to seeing/meeting you.


----------



## conlechi

Looking good now guys 8)

Hope you can make it Dani , anyone else in your area want a good drive out 

Look forward to seeing you there Ash 

Mark


----------



## southTT

Still trying to purseud(that right?) Mrs south,but i'm a definite may be


----------



## dogsoldier20

The list is growing, come on guys, all you maybe's, sort it out, you know it makes sence. 8)

Rhys.


----------



## A3DFU

conlechi said:


> Hope you can make it Dani , *anyone else in your area want a good drive out *
> 
> Mark


I'm working on that one, Mark :wink:


----------



## John-H

I could be tempted


----------



## conlechi

John-H said:


> I could be tempted


 Go on John  ,

you know you want to :wink:

Mark


----------



## A3DFU

35 to go .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeeBee

"Hopefully" I`m in, providing I`m not the only oldgit going!!!!!!!!
David


----------



## conlechi

Nice one *Sam* 8)

and *David* , you wont be the only 40 + there 

Look forward to catching up with both of you

Mark


----------



## DeeBee

Mark 
Did you say 40+ ?
I`m waaaay over that!!!!!!! :? 
David


----------



## conlechi

oldgit said:


> Mark
> Did you say 40+ ?
> I`m waaaay over that!!!!!!! :?
> David


 I was being kind to those over 40 :wink: ,

i know a few have a few more years on them !

Look forward to meeting you David 

Mark


----------



## graham225

Hark said:


> Phil when we meet up I'm parking behind you this time.... That ok? :wink:
> 
> *Anyone else local to us for the convoy*?[/quot
> 
> About time i attended a cruise not been on one yet  would be 8) to join the convoy. Count me in defo


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
Looks like it could be turning in to a great cruise. I have posted some photo's of the veiws to expect together with the finish venue on the original post.


----------



## graham225

Just read the update should be a wicked day look forward to meeting you all and your top TT's in the metal...roll on 27 and good weather


----------



## chrishTT

any of you guys back 
wanna see pix of todays meet


----------



## mattyR

chrishTT said:


> any of you guys back
> wanna see pix of todays meet


You'll have a bit of a wait....the meet is the 27th April!!!!!!!!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ

chrishTT said:


> any of you guys back
> wanna see pix of todays meet


Hi chrishTT,
It's not for a few weeks yet. But why don't you come and join in?


----------



## Hark

Wasn't there a couple of others local to us Phil? Stourbridge and Walsall? Sure that guy who was the copper was Walsall.


----------



## chrishTT

id probably get lost mate
:lol:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hark said:


> Wasn't there a couple of others local to us Phil? Stourbridge and Walsall? Sure that guy who was the copper was Walsall.


Hiya,
The two local guys are:-
southjj from Stourbridge
and YES TT from Walsall.
Not sure what they do for a living though!
Over to you then guy's


----------



## TT4PJ

chrishTT said:


> id probably get lost mate
> :lol:


Hiya,
What if we bring some rope and tie you to one of the other chap's.
No need for a Tom Tom.


----------



## southTT

I'm a definate now  .Anyone know any good hotels close by,as we're going to make a weekend of it :?: 
Cheers
Jon


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Do you want to stop Friday and Saturday prior to the cruise or Sunday after we finish?


----------



## southTT

We were thinking of going sat morning,so it will be the sat night.
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Thought that this was a nice little place to stay! Let me know how you get on. To be honest we are very tempted ourselves! 

http://www.brynafon.co.uk/


----------



## southTT

will do. cheers for that
jon


----------



## Rhod_TT

I'm a "probably" for now.


----------



## conlechi

Rhod_TT said:


> I'm a "probably" for now.


 Hope you can make it Rhod 

i should have my TT back for this one 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU

I have just booked into the Brynafon for Sat night 8)


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Dani,
Glad your with us.
The PM's should be with you all in the next few days with the route and all the timings. Looking forward to seeing everybody. 8)


----------



## A3DFU

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Dani,
> Glad your with us.
> The PM's should be with you all in the next few days with the route and all the timings. Looking forward to seeing everybody. 8)


I'm really looking forward to that weekend/cruise. I've driven most of the proposed route many times including the 'Devil's Stair Case' in three different cars of mine: the A3 T-Sport, the 80 Sport and my TT
And I know the roads are fantastic [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Jackie and I are also booked into the Brynafon for the Saturday too. Hope we will all meet up for a pint and a chat. 8)
If anyone else want's to join us the hotel still has a few rooms spare.


----------



## A3DFU

Sorry, I needed that post. It's 10000 posts for me now.
Sad or what :roll:

Back to do some more work now ... 8)

Oh, I was going to say it's great that you stay as well


----------



## southTT

Your staying at Brynafon aint you?I'll buy you a pint on sat night for the shameless bump :wink:


----------



## John-H

10,000 posts :lol: - well done Dani :wink:


----------



## conlechi

John-H said:


> 10,000 posts :lol: - well done Dani :wink:


Hi John ,
are you joining us ?

a chance to charge your battery up :wink:

Mark


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> 10,000 posts :lol: - well done Dani :wink:


Thanks John 



southjj said:


> Your staying at Brynafon aint you?I'll buy you a pint on sat night for the shameless bump :wink:


And thanks for the drinks offer. I'll take you up on it 8)

Oh no, what have I done  10,001 posts now :roll: :lol:


----------



## John-H

conlechi said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000 posts :lol: - well done Dani :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John ,
> are you joining us ?
> 
> a chance to charge your battery up :wink:
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

It's on charge as we speak Mark :wink:

Dani,

I was going to say - "No it's not it's 10,001" but thought you'd deliberately not reply and make me look silly :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Dani,
I have just checked with the TTOC comittee and it says that when a member reaches 10,000 post's he or she has to buy a round of drink's at the first available cruise. :lol: 
Congratulation's to you. 8)


----------



## John-H

Well spotted Phill. Cheers Dani


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Dani,
> 
> I was going to say - "No it's not it's 10,001" but thought you'd deliberately not reply and make me look silly :wink:


10,002 and counting ,,,,, 



TT4PJ said:


> Hi Dani,
> I have just checked with the TTOC comittee and it says that when a member reaches 10,000 post's he or she has to buy a round of drink's at the first available cruise. :lol:
> Congratulation's to you. 8)


Phew, thank god I'm not a TTOC committee member Phil :lol: 
So are you offering to buy the drinks then  :wink:



John-H said:


> Well spotted Phill. Cheers Dani


 [smiley=cheers.gif] John


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
Have posted the menu for our Sunday lunch below. The hotel as asked if we could let them know the week before a rough idea of how many will be dining and also as there will be more than 10 of us it would help them cater for everyones main course if we let them know what we all would like. They also said that if there are quite a few vegaterian folks they would lay on a few more options.

The Hafod Hotel Sunday Lunch Menu

Starters Â£3.50

Leek and Potato Soup with a Perl Las Cheese Cream

Duck Pate with Beetroot Chutney and Warm Toast

Slices of Honeydew Melon with a Blackcurrant Sorbet and an Orange Syrup

Smoked Haddock and Tomato Tart with Sweet Pickled Cucumber

Main Courses Â£7.95

Roast Sirloin of Local Welsh Beef with Yorkshire Pudding and Gravy

Roast Shoulder of Local Welsh Lamb with Punchnep and Gravy

Fillet of Sea Bass with Mashed Potato and a Chive Sauce

Baked Layers of Vegetable with Goats Cheese, Lentil Dahl and Chilli Jam

All served with fresh vegetables

Desserts Â£3.75

Traditional Welsh Bread Pudding with Barabrith Ice Cream

Rhubarb Fool with a Shortbread Biscuit

Apple Crumble with Custard

Coffee and Petites Fours Â£1.60 per person

They only offer 2 meat options. However, they will lay on chicken wraped in bacon as a subsitute meat course if it is prefered (if you take the chicken option one of the other meat courses will be removed form the menu)


----------



## John-H

Mmmm... :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

Hi Phill,

Welsh Lamb for ME 

For those that wonder what Punchnep IS............. :?

There is also a Welsh recipe called Punchnep. 
Cook equal portions of turnips and potatoes seperately, mash with butter, then combine the purees. Pile this into a dish, poke holes in the puree, then fill them with double cream.

HappyTTing,
Pete.


----------



## A3DFU

At the moment it'll be the veggie option for me ,,,,, unless the chicken is on  
And then it may still be the veggie option :roll: :wink:


----------



## graham225

Hi Phil

Put me down for lamb x 2, no I'm not greedy my brother-in-law is riding shotgun.

Regards

Graham


----------



## DeeBee

Could you put me down for one Welsh Beef please

Was going to have the lamb, but have heard a few stories about the Welsh and sheep :lol:

Please keep Roadhog away from the kitchen [smiley=chef.gif] Sorry Pete, look forward to meeting you, I suppose they will put us older guys on a seperate table [smiley=cheers.gif]

TTFN
David


----------



## southTT

1 lamb 1beef please,
cheers
jon


----------



## John-H

Forgot to say I'll have the veggie option(s) please


----------



## purdie

Hi Phill

1veggie & 1beef please ta.

Steve


----------



## ChadW

Hi

Due to a recent break up I will not now be in the Ukraine this week as planned, so can now tentatively make this day out. 8) :lol:

Who else from the mids is still going? Read most of the thread and seems to be 80% Welsh at the mo. :lol:

Also where would the Midlands area TTers start off from btw?

Cheers

PS Why is no-one ordering desert too btw? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ChadW said:


> Also where would the Midlands area TTers start off from btw?


From the hotel 

http://www.brynafon.co.uk/



ChadW said:


> PS Why is no-one ordering desert too btw? :lol:


Perhaps everyone is a 'single-course' person :wink:


----------



## graham225

I'm travelling from West Mids, hoping to meet up with a few more and travel to Wales "in convoy" :roll:

Maybe Phil can suggest where we can all meet up :?:

Regards

Graham


----------



## mattyR

graham225 said:


> I'm travelling from West Mids, hoping to meet up with a few more and travel to Wales "in convoy" :roll:
> 
> Maybe Phil can suggest where we can all meet up :?:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham


I think that Mark is planning a few meeting points along the way for us South Wales guys. I think someone should organise that for you chaps.

Its all part of the fun meeting along the way....its part of the cruise....would not be half as good as if we all just met at the first meeting point :?

matt


----------



## Roadhog

Anyone from M/Cr -Cheshire going on Saturday ??

Possible meet with N.Wales peeps ??

Just wondering 

HappyTTing
Pete.


----------



## TT4PJ

graham225 said:


> I'm travelling from West Mids, hoping to meet up with a few more and travel to Wales "in convoy" :roll:
> 
> Maybe Phil can suggest where we can all meet up :?:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham


Hiya all,
Jackie and I will be spending the Saturday night in Rhayader, so we can't make the mini cruise. However, there are a few guys aroung the west Mids. YES TT, Hark, ChadW and steveTT in Staffordshire. May I suggest you meet up at the safari park by Bewdley. From there it is a straight run going via Ludlow. Great Roads too.


----------



## Hark

Don't know if I'm going to stay over night before somewhere in wales with Clare or just come on Sat. Will let you know this week about food if thats ok, not sure whether to bring the other half or not.

Where abouts in west mids are you Graham?


----------



## graham225

TT4PJ said:


> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm travelling from West Mids, hoping to meet up with a few more and travel to Wales "in convoy" :roll:
> 
> Maybe Phil can suggest where we can all meet up :?:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya all,
> Jackie and I will be spending the Saturday night in Rhayader, so we can't make the mini cruise. However, there are a few guys aroung the west Mids. YES TT, Hark, ChadW and steveTT in Stafordshire. May I suggest you meet up at the safari park by Bewdley. From there it is a straight run going via Ludlow. Great Roads too.
Click to expand...

I'd be up for meeting at the safari park, we could just pull into the entrance off the A456 and wait for everyone to turn up and begin the cruise 

Anyone else up for meeting there :?:

Hi Matt i live near Oldbury about 5mins from Jct2 M5.


----------



## ChadW

A3DFU said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also where would the Midlands area TTers start off from btw?
> 
> 
> 
> From the hotel
> 
> http://www.brynafon.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Why is no-one ordering desert too btw? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps everyone is a 'single-course' person :wink:
Click to expand...

Well I am not a starters man if that helps. :lol:


----------



## ChadW

graham225 said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm travelling from West Mids, hoping to meet up with a few more and travel to Wales "in convoy" :roll:
> 
> Maybe Phil can suggest where we can all meet up :?:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya all,
> Jackie and I will be spending the Saturday night in Rhayader, so we can't make the mini cruise. However, there are a few guys aroung the west Mids. YES TT, Hark, ChadW and steveTT in Stafordshire. May I suggest you meet up at the safari park by Bewdley. From there it is a straight run going via Ludlow. Great Roads too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be up for meeting at the safari park, we could just pull into the entrance off the A456 and wait for everyone to turn up and begin the cruise
> 
> Anyone else up for meeting there :?:
> 
> Hi Matt i live near Oldbury about 5mins from Jct2 M5.
Click to expand...

We could meet up near Jct 2 first mate as I would be going that way.

Will have to confirm this date though nearer the time though.

Cheers


----------



## graham225

*We could meet up near Jct 2 first mate as I would be going that way.

Will have to confirm this date though nearer the time though*.

No probs mate, yeah we will confirm nearer the date. 8)

Anyone else from the west mids passing Jct2 post on here and perhaps we can arrange a mini meet from Jct2 M5

Graham


----------



## Hark

graham225 said:


> *We could meet up near Jct 2 first mate as I would be going that way.
> 
> Will have to confirm this date though nearer the time though*.
> 
> No probs mate, yeah we will confirm nearer the date. 8)
> 
> Anyone else from the west mids passing Jct2 post on here and perhaps we can arrange a mini meet from Jct2 M5
> 
> Graham


That sounds better to me, as I'm really close to there. Either Wingwahs (Old Hen + Chicken) Toys are Us Carpark might be best.


----------



## graham225

Matt

Toys r Us would be perfect, we could meet outside McDonalds.

Anyone else up for meeting there :?: :?:

Graham


----------



## Hark

LOL @ McDonalds Meet

Anyone coming in a Corsa?


----------



## graham225

Anyone arriving in a Corsa must be suitably attired in Burberry, the Corsa must be sporting at least a 5" tail pipe. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ

graham225 said:


> Anyone arriving in a Corsa must be suitably attired in Burberry, the Corsa must be sporting at least a 5" tail pipe. :lol: :lol:


Hi all,
Corsa must also have pie dish rear lights and large black fablon from B&Q a foot deep on the top of the windscreen. (Outside) 
PS. The hotel only needs to know the main course, as this way no one will be dissapointed.


----------



## ChadW

graham225 said:


> Matt
> 
> Toys r Us would be perfect, we could meet outside McDonalds.
> 
> Anyone else up for meeting there :?: :?:
> 
> Graham


Good call either will do for me, there is also the Holiday Inn car park too. 8)

For MacyDs though we would have to visit the Halfords round the corner first to get chaved up. :? :lol:


----------



## graham225

ChadW said:


> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Toys r Us would be perfect, we could meet outside McDonalds.
> 
> Anyone else up for meeting there :?: :?:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Good call either will do for me, there is also the Holiday Inn car park too. 8)
> 
> For MacyDs though *we would have to visit the Halfords round the corner first to get chaved up*. :? :lol:
Click to expand...

Too right Matt Halfords have a 3-4-2 offer on again, this time for Burberry caps 

On a serious note we shall have to arrange a time nearer the 27 ok mate.


----------



## Hark

Thats sounds. Are you guys coming solo or bringing other halfs. I can't decide :?


----------



## ChadW

graham225 said:


> On a serious note we shall have to arrange a time nearer the 27 ok mate.


Of course no probs. mate. 8)


----------



## ChadW

Hark said:


> Thats sounds. Are you guys coming solo or bringing other halfs. I can't decide :?


Will be solo unless I get lucky in the meantime...... :roll:


----------



## DeeBee

Sorry Phil

As I`m "Welsh" and despite my previous comments!!! I think I`ll go for the Welsh Lamb, hope this is no problem, if it is I`ll stick with my original choice.

Thanks 
David TTFN


----------



## DeeBee

Sorry Phil

As I`m "Welsh" and despite my previous comments!!! I think I`ll go for the Welsh Lamb, hope this is no problem, if it is I`ll stick with my original choice.

Thanks 
David TTFN


----------



## DeeBee

Sorry Phil

As I`m "Welsh" and despite my previous comments!!! I think I`ll go for the Welsh Lamb, hope this is no problem, if it is I`ll stick with my original choice.

Thanks 
David TTFN


----------



## DeeBee

I seem to have clicked a few times to many :? 

Better check my medication [smiley=book2.gif]

David
TTFN


----------



## ChadW

Sorry yes nearly forgot:

1 x Beef for me please.

Thanks


----------



## Hark

1 x Beef


----------



## graham225

Hark said:


> Thats sounds. Are you guys coming solo or bringing other halfs. I can't decide :?


My brother-in-law is coming with me.


----------



## TT4PJ

oldgit said:


> Sorry Phil
> 
> As I`m "Welsh" and despite my previous comments!!! I think I`ll go for the Welsh Lamb, hope this is no problem, if it is I`ll stick with my original choice.
> 
> Thanks
> David TTFN


Hi David,
No problem, your update is just fine. My records have been adjusted.


----------



## DeeBee

Phil [smiley=oops.gif] Forgot my wife, she reminded me she was coming :lol:

I have a lot of Brownie points to make up!!!!!!!

+1 Beef please.

Thanks again
David
TTFN


----------



## mattyR

Hi Phil

1 lamb and 1 beef for me and the other half please

Matt


----------



## conlechi

Hi Folks ,
i've been a bit quiet on here latley , we've been doing a bit of house renovation 

looking forward to the meet to get me away from it all :wink: , hope to have my TT back very soon too 

Anyway , not long to go now  , i will be organising a cruise up from South Wales , we can meet up with anyone along the way

Mark


----------



## Hark

Don't forget me when you to APS mate


----------



## Hark

Don't forget me when you to APS mate


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya Mark,
Bet your knee deep in plaster dust? :roll: 
Have you managed to pm folks with the map and the details yet?
I will post up a final request around the 20th asking for the maybe's to confirm and also to have anyones main course chioce that have not already told me.
Catch you soon.


----------



## A3DFU

Looking forward to this. Have you got snow over there? There is still some around here


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Dani,
A client that I have been working for for the last 3 weeks has a 7 year old son. They built a snowman in their back garden and most of it is still standing.


----------



## John-H

I built an 8 foot snowman in the front garden once and sprayed it with some old car paint - red jacket, black trowsers, pockets and buttons, yellow face, great big bushey eyebrows, stickey out ears and pouting lips. It looked awesome! ... and a little frightening  .

Over the next few weeks, when the snow thawed, the snowman shrank to a miniature version of itself - eventually it was two foot high and somewhat blurred before the rain eventualy finished it off :roll: No trace was left - apart from a photograph and the memory of the next door neighbour coming back from the pub and saying "Blo***y Norah!" :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Dani,
> A client that I have been working for for the last 3 weeks has a 7 year old son. They built a snowman in their back garden and most of it is still standing.


I would have expected you to build a snowman, Mark :wink:



John-H said:


> I built an 8 foot snowman in the front garden once and sprayed it with some old car paint - red jacket, black trowsers, pockets and buttons, yellow face, great big bushey eyebrows, stickey out ears and pouting lips. It looked awesome! ... and a little frightening  .
> 
> Over the next few weeks, when the snow thawed, the snowman shrank to a miniature version of itself - eventually it was two foot high and somewhat blurred before the rain eventualy finished it off :roll: No trace was left - apart from a photograph and the memory of the next door neighbour coming back from the pub and saying "Blo***y Norah!" :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

Not long now folks 

For all those comming from South Wales i will be organising a cruise up 

Will post up details soon

Mark


----------



## shurcomb

Hi Guys,

could be tempted by this meet, sounds like a nice one for me to start with 

Anyone traveling down from the Coventry/South Brum area?
Otherwise I guess I can join the guys at the M5 Jct 2 area.

Lets hope the weather is good for the trip and we can see some of the nice Welsh country side!

Cheers,
Stu


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Stu,
This would be a really nice meet for you to join. A great bunch of folks and perfect roads. You will be talking about it right up to the anual bash at Rockingham.
By the way we do chat about other things beside's TT's. 8)


----------



## Hark

Join us at Junc 2 matey.....

More the merrier. PS can someone else lead, I'm crap at directions.

Might get some walkie talkies.


----------



## shurcomb

So how many are meeting at Jct 2?

Let me know which car park and when :?

I don't mind chatting about TT's anyway, plus I will probably get some more ideas for mods :lol:

Will confirm what food I want and if I have a co pilot by the weekend.

Cheers,


----------



## TT4PJ

Hark said:


> Join us at Junc 2 matey.....
> 
> More the merrier. PS can someone else lead, I'm crap at directions.
> 
> Might get some walkie talkies.


Hi Matt,
Do you want my TomTom?


----------



## southTT

Are people taking pmrs?
cheers
jon


----------



## A3DFU

I can bring 4 radios?


----------



## shurcomb

OK guys, put my name down for this meet. 

My other half is busy that weekend so my co driver will be my older brother.
We will both have the beef for lunch 

What time guys to meet at Jct 2?

Cheers,
Stu


----------



## Hark

I have a sat nav mate but sometimes it doesnt like my routes and takes me the scenic way. Ill bring it plus my map books. Could do with fitting a bracket before then.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Matt,
I have a spare shelf bracket and some self tappers if you want them. :lol:


----------



## graham225

shurcomb said:


> OK guys, put my name down for this meet.
> 
> My other half is busy that weekend so my co driver will be my older brother.
> We will both have the beef for lunch
> 
> *What time guys to meet at Jct *2?
> 
> Cheers,
> Stu


Soon as Phil post final details, we will arrange a time then, i don't mind leading.

I think it's pretty straight forward to the visitors centre ( famous last words) 

Regards

Graham


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya all,
Well, the weather is getting better each day, so with a bit of luck it will be tee shirts and Ray-Ban's. 8) 
Really looking forward to meeting everybody and hope you all enjoy both the drive and the lunch etc.
Two request's:- 
Could the maybe's let me know this weekend if they will be with us and also the folks that have not posted or PM'd a main course choice yet. Would you have a think and let me know as I need to inform Becky at the hotel.
Thanks.


----------



## col6821

Hi all,

Is it too late to join this cruise?

If not then count me and the missus in! Coming from J15 of the M40, so would be good to join the West Mids mini-cruise at the Safari Park if that's still a meeting point?

May have to skip the lunch though as Claire doesn't eat Beef or Lamb...D'oh!

Col (+Claire)


----------



## conlechi

col6821 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it too late to join this cruise?
> 
> If not then count me and the missus in! Coming from J15 of the M40, so would be good to join the West Mids mini-cruise at the Safari Park if that's still a meeting point?
> 
> May have to skip the lunch though as Claire doesn't eat Beef or Lamb...D'oh!
> 
> Col (+Claire)


Hi Col,
you are more than welcome to join us 

PM Phill who will update the first post , there is a vegi optin on the menu aswell :wink:

See you there

Mark


----------



## col6821

Cheers Mark,

PM sent. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Major Problem

Calling all West Walians!
We need to arrange a meeting point with our Eastern cousins, and I guess the obvious choices are Merthyr or Brecon itself.

M4 Junction 47 Services will probably be our main meeting point, then on towards Neath to pick up Alex and anybody else out that way.

Could anybody intending to come along from the West pm me please so that we can arrange times and so that we don't leave anyone behind on the day - I know some of us have odd senses of direction! 

Cheers,
Emyr


----------



## mattyR

Good point Emyr...Mark where are you planning for the first meet point?

Would be good to meet with Emyr and Alex etc at Merthyr...possibly the new retail park area???? Its straight onto the Brecon road from there

Matt


----------



## ttjay

I can do Merthyr but was thinking Crickhowell way but makes no difference either way for me
Cheers
Jay


----------



## mattyR

ttjay said:


> I can do Merthyr but was thinking Crickhowell way but makes no difference either way for me
> Cheers
> Jay


Depends which way Mark is planning to go up I suppose Jay.....best for us to meet where we can get the largest group i suppose :?

If that means me coming down Newport way cos most of you lot are from that way then I could do that no worries.

Just that the road from Merthyr to Brecon past Storey Arms is a beaut!!! 

c'mon Mark....whats the plan??????

Matt


----------



## ttjay

Hey Matt - How's Tricks

Yeah I am easy as to where to meet - Merthyr sounds good to me

See You Next Sunday


----------



## ChadW

Sorry cannot make this now.


----------



## TT4PJ

ChadW said:


> Sorry cannot make this now.


Hi ChadW,
There will always be a next time!


----------



## conlechi

*South Wales cruise up *

Meet up at 8am Services M4 Junction 33

we will then follow this route to meet Phill and the midlanders at the Elan Visitor centre

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&hl=en ... ,+LD6+5HP+

those comming from the east PM me if you want to meet up along the way

Don't forget your satnavs :wink:

Mark


----------



## DeeBee

Hi Mark
Having a test run at getting up early [smiley=zzz.gif]

As a matter of interest, whats the total Nos.?

Looking forward to the meet.
David
TTFN


----------



## DeeBee

Hi Mark
Having a test run at getting up early [smiley=zzz.gif]

As a matter of interest, whats the total Nos.?

Looking forward to the meet.
David
TTFN


----------



## DeeBee

Hi Mark
Having a test run at getting up early [smiley=zzz.gif]

As a matter of interest, what is the total Nos.?

Looking forward to the meet
David
TTFN


----------



## conlechi

oldgit said:


> Hi Mark
> Having a test run at getting up early [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> As a matter of interest, what is the total Nos.?
> 
> Looking forward to the meet
> David
> TTFN


Morning David 

we should have around 10'ish from South Wales , perhaps a few more :wink:

There should be over 20 TT's at least when we meet up with the Midlands crowd

Mark


----------



## brittan

I'm going to have to convert my initial 'maybe' in to a 'pass' on this one. Most likely I'll have to be at work next weekend so I'll duck out now rather than leave it until the very last moment.


----------



## Hark

col6821 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it too late to join this cruise?
> 
> If not then count me and the missus in! Coming from J15 of the M40, so would be good to join the West Mids mini-cruise at the Safari Park if that's still a meeting point?
> 
> May have to skip the lunch though as Claire doesn't eat Beef or Lamb...D'oh!
> 
> Col (+Claire)


Think we will prob meet at m5 junc 2 but could pick up else where along the way if thats easier...


----------



## Roadhog

Anyone :?: from Manchester,Chester,N.Wales. traveling on Sunday :?:

Mid-Wales Cruise.

Hog.


----------



## DAZTTC

Morning All!
Just confirming, I will be attending next Sunday with my brother in law. x2 Beef please Phil!
Weather permitting, and if no one objects, Gareth (Brother in law) will come in his 350Z. Looking forward to seeing you all, hopefully the weather will be good!

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC

Morning All!
Just confirming, I will be attending next Sunday with my brother in law. x2 Beef please Phil!
Weather permitting, and if no one objects, Gareth (Brother in law) will come in his 350Z. Looking forward to seeing you all, hopefully the weather will be good!

DAZ


----------



## col6821

Hark said:


> col6821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Is it too late to join this cruise?
> 
> If not then count me and the missus in! Coming from J15 of the M40, so would be good to join the West Mids mini-cruise at the Safari Park if that's still a meeting point?
> 
> May have to skip the lunch though as Claire doesn't eat Beef or Lamb...D'oh!
> 
> Col (+Claire)
> 
> 
> 
> Think we will prob meet at m5 junc 2 but could pick up else where along the way if thats easier...
Click to expand...

Cheers Matt,

We can do M5 J2 if needed, but if you're going past the Safari Park or M5 J4 then that saves us a couple of miles...

What time are you meeting at J2?

Col


----------



## Hark

Not sure yet, depends what time we are needed in Wales I guess.

As soon as that is sorted well sort a time. I only live 10-15min from junc 2 so easy for me. Think Graham is going to lead.


----------



## graham225

col6821 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> col6821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Is it too late to join this cruise?
> 
> If not then count me and the missus in! Coming from J15 of the M40, so would be good to join the West Mids mini-cruise at the Safari Park if that's still a meeting point?
> 
> May have to skip the lunch though as Claire doesn't eat Beef or Lamb...D'oh!
> 
> Col (+Claire)
> 
> 
> 
> Think we will prob meet at m5 junc 2 but could pick up else where along the way if thats easier...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Matt,
> 
> We can do M5 J2 if needed, but if you're going past the Safari Park or M5 J4 then that saves us a couple of miles...
> 
> What time are you meeting at J2?
> 
> Col
Click to expand...

Not sure about the time yet depends on meeting time at visitors centre, but im guessing about 8am. i reckon it's about a 2.5 hour drive

*Col+Claire* we will be passing the safari park so we could meet you there no problem.

*Phil *could you post up the final details for next week please

Cheers

Graham


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya all,
Looking good for the cruise and even the weather seems to be perking up although it is very slowly.  
Can I ask that the maybe's :-

Janitor
Waz-TT
DazTTC
Droo
Rhod_TT
Let me know if you are with us and if you are what you would like for lunch.

Also can I ask that:-

ttsteve
Dogsoldier20
GI2MO X
Let me know your lunch choice as I need to contact the hotel tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## A3DFU

I suppose we can ask you in the hotel where/when we meet on Sunday :wink: :lol:


----------



## audashi

Hi Mark as conversation this morning, we will be travelling up with the rest of the crew from Cardiff, all four for dinner, two beef two lamb.

Cheers Ash.


----------



## graham225

Anyone going from Jct2 M5 can i suggest we meet in the Toys R Us car park at 8:00 am sharp, that should give us plenty of time to get to the visitors centre.

Please post up here if you intend to meet at the above mentioned place.

Col+Claire see you at the Safari park at about 08:20.

If anyone has got any Q's please pm me, don't want to put up too much info on here.

Regards

Graham


----------



## col6821

Cheers Graham,

We'll be there at 8:15. 

Col & Claire


----------



## conlechi

audashi said:


> Hi Mark Ash and Guy here, we will not be travelling up with you on sunday morning as we are going up the evening before with the wives, please could you tell us where the main meeting point is for when you all arrive. We will catch up with you there and we also both dont require lunch.
> 
> Cheers Ash, Guy.


Pm sent 

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
This is were it will start from and if you could be there at 10:30am ish then that would be good.
Mark will hand out a printed route to all during morning coffee. However, if you would like a copy prior to the cruise and Mark has not already sent you one then let me know.
http://www.elanvalley.org.uk/visiting-e ... or-centre/


----------



## conlechi

Details of the meet have been PM'd to most of you 

I am getting a DEBUG message so not sure if they are getting through :?

anyone needing info etc please PM me and i will resend 

i will be bringing some old fashined map handouts along on the day for anyone needing them 

Get polishing and see you all soon :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## dogsoldier20

Hi Mark, we will be joining at J33 M4, just to confirm it is 8am at the services?

Thanks, Rhys.


----------



## ttjay

hi mark
can you pm me the meeting points
cheers
jay


----------



## Hark

Had mine mate and have passed on to anyone whos asked.


----------



## conlechi

dogsoldier20 said:


> Hi Mark, we will be joining at J33 M4, just to confirm it is 8am at the services?
> 
> Thanks, Rhys.


Nice one Rhys

see you then , 8am 

Mark


----------



## southTT

Mark,I've not got anything.I'll just get them off someone at the hotel on the morning
cheers
jon


----------



## conlechi

southjj said:


> Mark,I've not got anything.I'll just get them off someone at the hotel on the morning
> cheers
> jon


Ok Jon,
will see you at the Elan info centre , i will have some handouts with the details on just incase

Mark


----------



## southTT

cool
cheers
jon


----------



## ttjay

Hi

Calling all the Welsh TT-er's who's meeting at J33

I will meet you lot in Merthyr but can anyone tell me the best place to meet and roughish time

Cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi

ttjay said:


> Hi
> 
> Calling all the Welsh TT-er's who's meeting at J33
> 
> I will meet you lot in Merthyr but can anyone tell me the best place to meet and roughish time
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jay


 I will give you a call Jay when we are leaving J33 :wink:

Mark


----------



## ttjay

Nice One Mark - Mattyr has my number but will pm you it shortly

Gonna be a good day out me thinks

Thanks
Jay


----------



## dogsoldier20

ttjay said:


> Hi
> 
> Calling all the Welsh TT-er's who's meeting at J33
> 
> I will meet you lot in Merthyr but can anyone tell me the best place to meet and roughish time
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jay


Hey Jay, if your joining at Merthyr, Your best bet is to be on the A470 Rhydycar roundabout, the one that go's down to the leisure centre and T-Mobile call centre, there is a dead exit on the top of the roundabout where you can park up and won't be in anyone's way, u'll have a decent view of the road there, just right for a bit of TT spoTTing. :wink:

See you sunday mate.
Rhys.


----------



## dogsoldier20

conlechi said:


> dogsoldier20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark, we will be joining at J33 M4, just to confirm it is 8am at the services?
> 
> Thanks, Rhys.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Rhys
> 
> see you then , 8am
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Cheers Mark.

Looking forward to it.

Rhys.


----------



## ttjay

Cheer Rhys, Yes I know it - only 10 mins from me - thats where I'll be then

See You Sunday

Thanks


----------



## dogsoldier20

It should only take around 25 - 30 mins from J33, as a rough guider.

8)


----------



## Hark

Phil any chance of another beef? ie 2 instead of one? :roll:

Really dont wanna share my roast potatoes with the missus.


----------



## shurcomb

Cheers Graham, will see you in toys R us car park for 8am just off Jct 2.

Is there a planed route we are taking to get to the visitors centre?

Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## TT4PJ

Hark said:


> Phil any chance of another beef? ie 2 instead of one? :roll:
> 
> Really dont wanna share my roast potatoes with the missus.


Hi Matt,
Consider it done and clare is on the list too. 8)


----------



## graham225

shurcomb said:


> Cheers Graham, will see you in toys R us car park for 8am just off Jct 2.
> 
> Is there a planed route we are taking to get to the visitors centre?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stuart


You have pm


----------



## Hark

TT4PJ said:


> clare is on the list too. 8)


Very impressed...good memory


----------



## Droo

Phill / Graham you have pm.

:wink:


----------



## O5prey

Mark,

I've got nothing from you in terms of routes / times etc. I'll pick up the convoy at my last PM - but could you send times from J33 and I'll be there waiting.

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## TT4PJ

Droo said:


> Phill / Graham you have pm.
> 
> :wink:


Droo,
You are booked in with us for the cruise and lunch.


----------



## graham225

Droo said:


> Phill / Graham you have pm.
> 
> :wink:


Pm'd ya right back mate :wink:


----------



## conlechi

O5prey said:


> Mark,
> 
> I've got nothing from you in terms of routes / times etc. I'll pick up the convoy at my last PM - but could you send times from J33 and I'll be there waiting.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alex


Hi Alex , you have PM 

will you be comming along with Emyr ?

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya all,
I have spoken to the Hafod hotel and ordered eveyones meals. As there are now so many of us there is not enough space in the Yellow room. So we will be using the main resturant. However, we can still use the room for coffee in nice comfy chairs after dining.
The golf club have said that it will be a bit tight for 38 folks, but will manage us.


----------



## graham225

Confirmed mini cruise from M5 Jct2

Graham225
Hark
Shurcomb
Droo
Col6821 (A456)

Don't forget your camera's, you know how we like loads of pics on here 

Should be a good drive to the centre, lets hope we will need our Oakleys 8)

Look forward to meeting you all on Sunday


----------



## A3DFU

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya all,
> I have spoken to the Hafod hotel and ordered eveyones meals. As there are now so many of us there is not enough space in the Yellow room. So we will be using the main resturant. However, we can still use the room for coffee in nice comfy chairs after dining.
> The golf club have said that it will be a bit tight for 38 folks, but will manage us.


Looking fw to that, Mark 8)


----------



## John-H

Yumtastic!


----------



## ttjay

Shameless Bump :lol: - But if anyone needs anything, I can bring along - save on postage and will offer a good discount  -pm me

See you all Sunday

Cheers
Jay


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Jay,
Just put your springs in the boot so I don't forget them.


----------



## coTTsie

hope you guys have a good outing, sorry for not showing but i got the kids this w,end and also need to save for my dales event.

see some of you soon :wink:

pete!


----------



## ttjay

Top Man Phill

Can't wait until Sunday Now

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Hark

No black interior lights have you?


----------



## ttjay

Hark - yes I have mate,on my site,have a look,discounts available :lol:


----------



## Hark

heh

Bring it with you Â£20 a bit much but Ill take a look this week and see if its worth it for what I have in mind. Ill have a look over a pint


----------



## ttjay

Â£15 to you mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

Only a couple of days to go now folks 

Mark


----------



## graham225

Yeah and the weather forcast is pants


----------



## Rhod_TT

Sorry peeps. Going to be giving this one a miss after discovering my front driveshaft gaiter is hanging off (again!) and I've an MOT next week.


----------



## John-H

Sorry to hear that Rhod  - again you say? :?


----------



## O5prey

... bad for the photos, but good to play with the quattro :twisted:


----------



## TT4PJ

graham225 said:


> Yeah and the weather forcast is pants


Hi Graham,
Well at least we all have a roof and heated seats. 8) 
Positive vibe's Man.


----------



## ttjay

anyone got a 5 bar grill they want to sell me on Sunday
pm me
thanks


----------



## shurcomb

Jay, only if you have a 3 bar to replace it with :lol: :lol:

Yep, weather looking a bit drizzly for Sunday, but should be a nice day out though!

Looking forward to it, apart from the early start. :evil:


----------



## ttjay

Hi
I got a 3 bar that I will do a straight swap with

Only trouble is -its a bit damaged :evil:

Cheers

See You all Sunday


----------



## John-H

ttjay said:


> anyone got a 5 bar grill they want to sell me on Sunday
> pm me
> thanks


A man with taste is Jae - likes his 5 bar grille :wink:


----------



## ttjay

Sorry John, I haven't got no taste then :lol: :lol: :lol:

I need quite a few 5 bars - Im collecting them - nah I need them for a few bumpers I got to shift

Cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi

*Anyone from S Wales want a co-pilot ?*

thought my TT would be ready but a small hitch means i won't have it back until next week now  

I have got my A2 to tail along in if i really have to .

I will still be coming along regardless 

Mark


----------



## yellow peril

conlechi said:


> *Anyone from S Wales want a co-pilot ?*
> 
> thought my TT would be ready but a small hitch means i won't have it back until next week now
> 
> I have got my A2 to tail along in if i really have to .
> 
> I will still be coming along regardless
> 
> Mark


dont forget mark mines for sale if you want to buy a reliable motor :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ

conlechi said:


> *Anyone from S Wales want a co-pilot ?*
> 
> thought my TT would be ready but a small hitch means i won't have it back until next week now
> 
> I have got my A2 to tail along in if i really have to .
> 
> I will still be coming along regardless
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,
I bet it is all done, but you don't want to get all that new kit wet. :roll:


----------



## ttjay

Mark - Your More than welcome to come with me but I am meeting the South Wales Cruise in Merthyr

PM if you want but Im off out now and will reply tonight

Cheers
Jay


----------



## DAZTTC

Hi all any one with VAG COM on sunday i have esp on mabe a [smiley=cheers.gif] in it for you  see yall sunday.

DAZ


----------



## southTT

ttjay said:


> Sorry John, I haven't got no taste then :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I need quite a few 5 bars - Im collecting them
> you building a 5 bar coat?
> Keeping mine, 3 bar becoming far too the norm!
> cheers
> jon


----------



## A3DFU

southjj said:


> Your staying at Brynafon aint you?I'll buy you a pint on sat night for the shameless bump :wink:


Remember, I'll be asking you for my pint later today  8)


----------



## conlechi

ttjay said:


> Mark - Your More than welcome to come with me but I am meeting the South Wales Cruise in Merthyr
> 
> PM if you want but Im off out now and will reply tonight
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


thanks very much Jay 

you have PM

Mark


----------



## ttsteve

ttjay said:


> anyone got a 5 bar grill they want to sell me on Sunday
> pm me
> thanks


I've got a George Foreman dry grill - is that any good? I think it has more bars than 5 though. Maybe that's even better - dunno.


----------



## Hark

Anyone dropped out or we still expecting 24 cars for Sunday? (25 - Marks)

Be brilliant if that many show.

Going to fit my outside tap now so I give her a proper wash here.


----------



## Kegman

Hiya Jay

Do you have the cover that goes over the expansion bottle area !

Cheers

Guy


----------



## ttsteve

Kegman said:


> Hiya Jay
> 
> Do you have the cover that goes over the expansion bottle area !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Guy


Loving that front end on your TT mate - tell me more.


----------



## Hark

steve u get my pm?


----------



## Kegman

pm sent Steve


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Well, sitting in a lovely room complete with a roll top bath.
I think Southjj and rachel are around somewere and dani is yet to arrive.
See you all tomorrow.
PS. Even had the top down most of the way here. 8)


----------



## mattyR

Looks like I might not be making this now guys 

Car is still in the sick bay having the clutch slave cylinder sorted. I'm really really disapointed as i've been looking forward to this for ages and been getting the car ready all week!!

I have the option of tagging along in a different vehicle so depending on whether I get over my dissapointment of not being in the TT I might still get to meet up at some point tomorrow.

have a good day!!

Matt


----------



## chrishTT

what time you guys leaving J33 upto brecon?


----------



## conlechi

chrishTT said:


> what time you guys leaving J33 upto brecon?


 8.30 latest Chris

Mark


----------



## chrishTT

is your ride ready to rock and roll then mark


----------



## Major Problem

mattyR said:


> Looks like I might not be making this now guys  Matt


Sorry to hear that Buddy. Lorraine will be gutted that one of her allies will be missing. :lol:


----------



## yellow peril

Hey Emyr are you and the boss meeting at j33 in the morning?


----------



## Major Problem

yellow peril said:


> Hey Emyr are you and the boss meeting at j33 in the morning?


The current plan is to meet you lot on the A470. Dogsoldier suggested Rhydycar roundabout was a decent location, and I think TTjay's heading there too.

Providing you leave J33 on time ( :roll: ), we should meet up just before 9? :?


----------



## John-H

Hi Guys,

Can someone possibly help me out please? I've had a coilpack go down on me and am currently running on three cylinders. This happened a few hundred yards from the hotel we're staying at tonight but I'm going to be stuck tomorrow with everywhere being shut. Does anybody have a spare coil pack they could bring with them tomorrow?

Cheers,

John
(in desperation! :? )

Jay,

If you read this - have you have a spare? I'll try and PM you but the forum is in debug mode so you may not get email.

Cheers,

John


----------



## barton TT

John think Wak has sent out an SOS.


----------



## yellow peril

Major Problem said:


> yellow peril said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Emyr are you and the boss meeting at j33 in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> The current plan is to meet you lot on the A470. Dogsoldier suggested Rhydycar roundabout was a decent location, and I think TTjay's heading there too.
> 
> Providing you leave J33 on time ( :roll: ), we should meet up just before 9? :?
Click to expand...

not sure if you heard the news mate? baby yellow peril entered the world 3 weeks ago. so was just going to come say hello at j33 with the little fella


----------



## conlechi

Anyone checking this thread before leaving with a spare coilpack and tools to change it can you bring it along please ! 

John H is running on 3 at the moment 

Mark


----------



## ttjay

Hi All, 
Just got back

Brilliant gathering today, nice to meet you all. 
Well done to Phil & Mark for Organising this.

Will Post some pics up later

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Major Problem

Sorry I couldn't make this one at the last minute. Mark, let me know if/who I owe for lunch.


----------



## chrishTT

i was up there today
foget to take the number wak gave me
so no contacts with anyone just chanced id see a huge gathering of TT's
didnt get no signal up there at the dams

sooo gutted i miss every bloody meet

il post my pix up of my lovely scenery wit no TT's!!!!


----------



## ttjay

If anyone wants their reg blanked then let me know
cheers
Jay


----------



## mattyR

Good pics Jay......looks like a good meet....gutted I missed it!!

Never mind...always next time!!


----------



## purdie

ttjay said:


> Hi All,
> Just got back
> 
> Brilliant gathering today, nice to meet you all.
> Well done to Phil & Mark for Organising this.
> 
> Will Post some pics up later
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


We second that thanks for another great meet :lol:

Chris&Steve


----------



## purdie

ttjay said:


> Hi All,
> Just got back
> 
> Brilliant gathering today, nice to meet you all.
> Well done to Phil & Mark for Organising this.
> 
> Will Post some pics up later
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


We second that thanks for another great meet :lol:

Chris&Steve


----------



## purdie

ttjay said:


> Hi All,
> Just got back
> 
> Brilliant gathering today, nice to meet you all.
> Well done to Phil & Mark for Organising this.
> 
> Will Post some pics up later
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


We second that thanks for another great meet :lol:

Chris&Steve


----------



## purdie

ttjay said:


> Hi All,
> Just got back
> 
> Brilliant gathering today, nice to meet you all.
> Well done to Phil & Mark for Organising this.
> 
> Will Post some pics up later
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


We second that thanks for another great meet :lol:

Chris&Steve


----------



## purdie

We had a great time too another brill time 8)

Chris&Steve


----------



## ttsteve

Just got back too. Great pics Jay. Thanks to everyone especially organiser Phill for making my day. That run over the mountains was immense. I started to get worried when some of the drop offs became so steep, the narrow road was hidden behind the front of the car! The phrase steering in the dark comes to mind. For once, glad for my unlowered and 17 inch tyres today, that was one rough ride at times; in fact I think I bottomed out slightly at one point. What fun. And in the end the sun shone and Phill got his top down - as always! Yes, great day, great people. Thanks.


----------



## southTT

Our first meeting,fantastic time-mountains were a bit hairy though  
Nice to meet everyone,thanks Phill and Mark
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark

Can I plz check does anyone not want there reg shown. I have a stack of pics and it would take a long time to blank them all. If anyone wants a pic removing pm me and ill do it tonight.


----------



## graham225

I have posted some pics on the thread in MK1 forum, had a great day lets do it again soon and hope the sun shines *all* day this time :roll:


----------



## Hark

Heres the link
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=114647
Have added mine as well.


----------



## O5prey

Had a great day - thank you Mark and Phil for organising it 

in the dog house with the late return to the little ones though


----------



## shurcomb

Yep a fab day out, will get pics off the camera later in the week.

Thanks for organising it, will definitely be up for another one 

Cheers,
Stu


----------



## conlechi

Another great meet , with a strong turnout . 16TT's and a stunning looking A2  , well i done the whole day on half a tank of diesel

It was good to see some familiar faces and some new ones aswell . Some great roads and scenery .

Thanks to those who attended  ,
it makes it worthwhile for both Phill and myself when we see the carparks full of TT's after weeks of gaining interest in the meet .

See you at the next one 

Thanks

Mark

Here's a few of my pics


----------



## graham225

Brill pics Mark they show just what a strong turn out there was....roll on the next one :wink:


----------



## chrishTT

i woke up late
what time were u at the visitors centre?
i was there about 12.30
where did you go after this i carried on straight caban goch dam onto a few other dams

is the next one more local i cant get my self to these meets!!!


----------



## electech

Hi Guys,
I have just been looking at the pic's and I am glad you all enjoyed your day out, wish I could have been there.

I drove over that same road last January on my own ( apart from the Wife that is ) and really enjoyed my self.


----------



## conlechi

electech said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have just been looking at the pic's and I am glad you all enjoyed your day out, wish I could have been there.
> 
> I drove over that same road last January on my own ( apart from the Wife that is ) and really enjoyed my self.


Your more than welcome to join us at the next meet 

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Thankyou to all of you for poping along to the outing. It dose make it worth the effort when so many turned out in the less than perfect weather.
Hope you all enjoyed the meal and am sorry we did not make the golf club. This was due as you may know to the hotel lunch taking a little too long. Having said that all's well that ends well as they say.
PS. We still need to start a whip round to repair the scars on my sump under tray, due to whoever it was that took the lead on the devils staircase. :roll:
Catch you soon.


----------



## A3DFU

Fantastic weekend and excellent cruise  
Despite knowing all the roads we've been on today from many previous drives they get better each time, especially the Devil's Staircase  
Thanks Phil and Mark for organizing today


----------



## John-H

Thanks for a fantastic day out! Thanks to Phil and Mark for organising and choosing such fine scenery, venues and a great set of very interesting and challenging "roads" - that Devil's Staircase was a bit of an eye opener 

Special personal thanks to all those who helped me with my coilpack problem - to Wak who posted an SOS on the Forum, Phil for lending me his laptop to try and contact people and Mark for posting and trying to track one down for me  .

After limping to the start on three cylinders it was looking like a dead end hope - but then Stuart came up trumps and had a spare in his boot! Ten minutes later and I was up and running again  . Thanks ever so much Stuart!

Fabulous! - it's helpfullness like this that makes you realise what a great bunch of people are on the Forum and in the Owners club  .

And thanks too to Jay who runs TT Spares http://www.ttspares.com for bringing a bump stop for me - only in all the excitement I forgot to pick it up from you :roll: . It was nice to meet you again all the same 

Anyway, here are some pics of the day:


----------



## Droo

Thanks to Phil & Mark for organising the day, and to Graham for organising the cruise there.
And also thanks to Kelly my girlfriend for getting up early and taking pics on the journey... "just a few "...........









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Devils staircase was fun, bottomed my car out fair few times along with airborn !! and esp and abs lights flashing along the way..

Few points about the TT.. Blind spots it has many !!
I want coilovers badly
My tyres are crap think they were free with pack of shredded wheat.
It was nice to meet you all. Will be back for the next one. With tyres that work...

p.s Graham you seem to be in most of them... :wink:

Marc & Kelly


----------



## John-H

Fantastic pictures - I enjoyed that!


----------



## ttsteve

Great photos Marc and Kelly!


----------



## Hark

Cracking photos Mark there are some great shots which really sum up the type of roads we were on. Really enjoyed it hope its not ages till the next one.

Wouldn't worry too much about the tyres I think we all went airborn and bottomed out. I also had one slightly sideway moment which the missus screamed through. ESP and ABS seemed like it was on more than off tbh.


----------



## les

Glad you all had a great time. Some really great pic's posted. I couldnt make it as I was walking in the Lakes with friends on Sunday. You probably would have all ignored me cos of my light masks anyway  Dales meet here we come though


----------



## NaughTTy

Looks like you all had a fantastic cruise. Every time I see these sort of pics it makes me even more jealous that we don't have roads like that around here 

One thing stands out like a sore thumb though....not one MKII in sight. I would have thought there would have been at least one amongst that many cars :?


----------



## les

NaughTTy said:


> One thing stands out like a sore thumb though....not one MKII in sight. I would have thought there would have been at least one amongst that many cars :?


Na they are all snobs and wouldnt been seen dead with so many Mk1s :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

les said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing stands out like a sore thumb though....not one MKII in sight. I would have thought there would have been at least one amongst that many cars :?
> 
> 
> 
> Na they are all snobs and wouldnt been seen dead with so many Mk1s :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Judging by some of the comments I've seen from a small minority of the MKII Forum (just one or two, not all by any means), you aren't far from the truth for them :?


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing stands out like a sore thumb though....not one MKII in sight. I would have thought there would have been at least one amongst that many cars :?
> 
> 
> 
> Na they are all snobs and wouldnt been seen dead with so many Mk1s :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by some of the comments I've seen from a small minority of the MKII Forum (just one or two, not all by any means), you aren't far from the truth for them :?
Click to expand...

Nothing a weird as folk :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Droo said:


> And also thanks to Kelly my girlfriend for getting up early and taking pics on the journey... "just a few "...........
> 
> Marc & Kelly


Someone should have a word with the planning officer; most of the roads seem to be at an angle :lol: :wink:


----------



## DAZ3247

Great pics and hope to meet you all soon. Mark, hope to get to one of your meets soon.


----------



## DeeBee

A great day out, enjoyed it very much, met a great bunch of people.

Apart from being airborn on the last leg, I very nearly lost it going over

one of the many roller coaster tumps, the problem was when I was coming back down to ground level, unknown to me the road turned

left, and at that point I was still going straight on!!!!!!! luckily I just made it

with the offside wheels on the grass, another two feet and we would have been chasing the sheep :?

Thanks to all who organised it, who was in the lead car on the last stage and was he on steroids :lol:

David TTFN


----------



## A3DFU

That last leg, the _Devil's Stair Case _is a notorious piece of road. You need to slow right down for bends!!
It was used in the 80s and 90s for the RAC time trials and stage rallys.
It's a great road but needs to be shown respect 8)


----------



## graham225

*p.s Graham you seem to be in most of them... Wink

Marc & Kelly*

Hi you two, what a cool set of picks the best of day especially love #14 great shot of the road where we all had just driven down.
See you have a talent there Kelly 8) how about official TT forum photographer :wink:

It was a fantastic day all round, bottomed out a couple of time on the staircase and i run std springs  so Marc you must have half of Wales stuck on your underside :lol:.

Great to meet you Marc & Kelly, here's to the next one hope you will be able to make it. 

*ttsteve* &* Hark* how did you enjoy the run back and that blast up the motorway..you guys were flying :twisted:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
Here are a few pics that Jackie took. 
Catch you soon.


----------



## John-H

Excellent pictures there Phill  Are you making the high res versions available to me/Mark?


----------



## Hark

Nice pics from above mate, I figured thats why you were a bit behind. Eitehr that or thought your sump was finished


----------



## TT4PJ

John-H said:


> Excellent pictures there Phill  Are you making the high res versions available to me/Mark?


Hi John,
Pics in high res. sent to you as requested and also to Mark.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Sorry I missed the meet now,looks like you all had a good time.

Missed this little gem before I posted:


> Na they are all snobs and wouldnt been seen dead with so many Mk1s


My MKII was ready for collection on the 29th, if it had arrived earlier I would have come along,didn't want to come along in the MKI just in case I pranged it before the swop over.I've not noticed anybody on the MKII forum slagging off the MKI,so I don't think that the above comment is justified.Odd though that no MKII's turned up.


----------



## MBK

Great pics that looks like a fun day out, if we hadn't been at Pembrey we would have been with you. Will join you for the next run in the S2000!


----------



## conlechi

MBK said:


> Great pics that looks like a fun day out, if we hadn't been at Pembrey we would have been with you. Will join you for the next run in the S2000!


Yep , there are some good roads up that way mark , i will let you know when we are up that way again

Mark


----------

